# Looking for Miniature Poodle breeders in So Cal



## DaiseeJayne (Dec 29, 2020)

After much deliberation (!) I have decided I want a poodle puppy. I have been looking online, thinking that it would be an easy task to find one. Standard poodles and toy poodles are plentiful, it seems, But... I want a miniature, and they seem to be scarce. 
I have looked at all the lists (from here and elsewhere) and checked breeders’ websites....but most just say a version of “we don’t have any puppies and all of our waitlists are full.”

So, I thought I would try asking here for recommendations.

Can anyone refer me to mini breeders in southern California? Thanks for any help 😊


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Check out Rose n Poos 1st post on her thread, _Breeders Listed By Location_. It's a sticky in this PF section. Also skim through other posts on that thread, and the threads in this section. And yes, minipoos are harder to find. You might have more luck seeking an oversized toy poodle from a good breeder. Other members will chime in to help you. Good luck.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

If you look thru the Breeder List, review the Health information (great strides there in the science), then don't skip the multi state listings, and particularly don't skip the Poodle Club of America Breeder Referral for your region (or search "Poodle Club of ___").

The Poodle Clubs are excellent resources to find breeders.

The United Kennel Club (UKC) is another well regarded purebred registry, in addition to the AKC. That link is in the Resources area of the Breeder List.

Quality, cnscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated.

As a rule, websites to be leery of are those that feature _only_ cutesy puppies with bows and such, no info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".

Be prepared to spend in the range of $1500 to $3000 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

Be prepared to travel outside your area for the right breeder.

Not knowing your experience in selecting for quality poodle breeders, I'm adding an abbreviated checklist of some of my personal criteria for choosing a breeder.

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important to know why they matter in choosing a conscientious breeder, and to get a well bred puppy to share life with. There's a big difference between purebred and _well bred_ purebred.

Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time .

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

It's true that its hard to find a puppy in 2020. If it was me, and I had a $3 to $4k budget, I would call all poodle clubs across the US and ask for their breeder referral in hopes that I could locate a quality breeder with a pup up for grabs. Then I would fly or drive myself, or hire a flight nanny, to pick up the puppy. This is to say I feel like it is possible to get a puppy, but it will take either luck and/or resources. My quoted budget includes all the transportation costs, not just the cost of the puppy.

I sometimes feel like the "I'm looking for a puppy" posts on PF are kind of a hail-mary, like one of us might have a puppy to sell. But generally speaking, we are not breeders here on PF. We are pet owners. We don't have any dogs to sell, and especially in 2020 we don't know of any dogs for sale. The hottest tip we have to share is: call the poodle clubs and ask for their breeder referral. Those are the people that will know.

I wish you the very best of luck. Poodles are awesome dogs, and you are clearly a genius that you have figured that out!  If you persevere I have no doubt that sometime in the next 1 month to 2 years you will have the poodle of your dreams! We are here for you in the meantime. Talk to us all you want about your poodle dreams and questions. Many of us have experienced what felt like a lengthy search/wait, and we will give loads of sympathy.


----------



## DaiseeJayne (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks for your responses! I appreciate the support!


----------

